# Woody found in my back yard



## garyfox66 (Sep 8, 2015)

I found a little baby woody in my back garden almost 2 weeks ago. He has been doing great until today , in the sun he slipped off the guard rail in my back garden and he got pierced in the back of the neck on the right-hand side by some twig diameter of maybe 5 or 6 mm.This has left a hole in the back . it is not bleeding its just a hole .He is in the sun now in a home made box with some fresh hay in he seems comfortable, is there anything I can put on this wound ? will he recover ?
I am not sure how to use this website so I shall give my email address here so some one can contact me with some advice.Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If there is a wound, you can clean it with saline water and cover it with neosporin.
Also a pic of him and his wound will help us understanding his situation better.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you have wood pigeons in France?


----------



## garyfox66 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi I don't have any of that saline water or Neosporin .What I do have is sudocrem* Monazol antiseptic cream and small sealed trinkets of acide borique ( eye wash )... I have not touched the wound yet. Yes we do have woodys in France this is apparently a Norwegian blue **** a photo will be forthcoming I have to wait for my partner to arrive home to help me take it.
Oh I also have some crème the vet gave me for my dog it expired 1013 though :/ its called FUCIDERM Gel


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK to make saline water boil approx 400 ml water. And add half tea spoon of salt.Stir and let it be cool. Means it should become warm not hot. Clean the wound with this solution and then apply antiseptic cream which you have. Pls not the expired one, I am not sure if expired one will work.


----------



## garyfox66 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok its on the boil as we speak.I managed to get a couple of pics 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sc7vefme77l9262/injury 001.jpg?dl=0

Thanks for your help I will keep you informed of how he gets on.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It seems deep. Well, continue cleaning and covering with antiseptic and see if it dries up. Shouldn't be worse from here. Keep us informed. Someone else should chime in as well.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Bot much to add, really.

From Pigeon & Dove Recue website



> Unless the body cavity (internal organs) are visible, you should flush the wound aggressively with sterile saline then smear on an anti bacterial barrier cream such as F10. Keep the wound moist with the barrier cream so that a scab doesn't form...it is important to remove any scabbing as it appears and gradually clean new flesh will build up inside the wound cavity.


Pretty much what you've suggested, kiddy, except F10 instead of Neosporin.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks John, didn't know what is F10, we don't have it here 
Thanks for the quote, very helpful, I was actually thinking if it will heal but I have seen some worst wounds healed so was hopeful


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am hoping for the best. Phoebe had a broken wing and was nearly decapitated and lived eight more glorious years.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi kiddy - don't know if they got F10 in France, either. Don't see why Neosporin or even Germolene should not be just as good.


----------



## garyfox66 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi .Have been cleaning the wound with warm salt water and before I put him to bed I wipe with a c0tton bud some antiseptic cream. The bird is full of life , as if nothing happened he is eating well and drinking , I have looked at the wound the redness is gone just a cut and I think it is on the mend !


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

John_D said:


> Hi kiddy - don't know if they got F10 in France, either. Don't see why Neosporin or even Germolene should not be just as good.


Yes John, I think both should work well unless much different in contents


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

garyfox66 said:


> Hi .Have been cleaning the wound with warm salt water and before I put him to bed I wipe with a c0tton bud some antiseptic cream. The bird is full of life , as if nothing happened he is eating well and drinking , I have looked at the wound the redness is gone just a cut and I think it is on the mend !


Glad to see this update and the progress  
Thanks for your care and concern for the poor needy bird  
I will edit the process of making saline water a bit tho I see it works well but saw online actually it is made when salt is boiled in water though I told what I would do and works but probably not the accurate process of making it.
Google making saline water and you will see that.


----------



## garyfox66 (Sep 8, 2015)

Well actually mate I did boil the water with salt last nite. I made a couple of ltrs of it of it, because I know that the boil also kills any unwanted bacteria . I am unsure of what kind of pigeon this is it does have a very long beak though... , so in a couple of days I will take some pics and compress them send them to you here and maybe you could enlighten me.
Thanks for your help !


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's great. 
I am sure you are doing very well with birdie  
I would love to see the pics whenever you get the time to post. 
Thank you


----------



## garyfox66 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Bird is doing just fine*

Hi guys. Just to tell you the bird made a great recovery from his wound to the back of the neck , it as already healed over very nice.He is flying in the trees around my house , but I am not sure about to set him stay out at night , as he is still nt able to fend for himself ie* feeding or no nest to sleep in also here there are a lot of birds of prey lurking about I just don't think he is ready, but it is hard to try and keep him locked up in the roof there is plenty of room to him to fly in it but don't want to let him hurt himself by trying to get out via a small opening in the roof we have no felt just tiles.You can walk around the roof space as its so huge house.Shall I just keep him in a box over nights and set him out in the day ? he seems to hang around outside because he knows its me who feeds him though I have to coax him off the trees with a stick he climbs onto then I take him to a table where he feeds by my hand.What do I do just let him go and hope for the best ? I am not sure I have become quite attached to him.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8484cct0hm87hi3/before.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aj7gidejpfbkivx/now.jpg?dl=0


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh he doesn't seem to be ready at all, he wouldn't be able to escape from the predators at this age, must not be flying that well. You have to keep him safe from the predators and let him out when you monitor him. At night he should be back in house, even if in box because outside is not safe for this tamed bird. I see he is quite tamed, it is hard for him in wild, he wouldn't be able to forage for food. Soft release is an option for such birds but they shouldn't be tamed, they should have fear for humans as well as of other predators.


----------

